# Most uders online was 541 today at 6:18 PM :metal:



## daybean (Sep 22, 2008)

and 

and 

and 

and...


----------



## daybean (Sep 22, 2008)

yeah its to say Most members, not uders


----------



## stuh84 (Sep 22, 2008)

I was thinking, where the hell do cows get DSL?


----------



## darren (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm guessing it's because the site was offline most of the day, so we were all clamouring to get our ss.org fix.


----------



## daybean (Sep 22, 2008)

i need my daily ss.org fix!!! now!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Sep 25, 2008)

Its been working for me


----------



## daybean (Sep 25, 2008)

this was posted a couple days ago stealth...

plus must online "uders" record was broken again today!!!


----------



## Shawn (Sep 25, 2008)

stuh84 said:


> I was thinking, where the hell do cows get DSL?





Wow. That is alot of users. This place has been growing more and more everyday. It's come along way!


----------



## Eric (Sep 25, 2008)

daybean said:


> this was posted a couple days ago stealth...
> 
> plus must online "uders" record was broken again today!!!



641 utters!


----------



## daybean (Sep 26, 2008)

no _uders_, im joking about how i made a mistake in the thread title.


----------

